# Disprove YMS' claim fron YMS



## Y2K Baby (Jan 31, 2020)

https://youtu.be/MRZbch9NmQQ 



 Prove him wrong @everyone

Prove him wrong and I'll unlibtard you.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 1, 2020)

Jokes on you, I'm a Republicuck


----------



## The Reaper (Feb 1, 2020)

>Only vegans can talk about how sexing animals is wrong

Psht.  Incels can kill someone and still think sex with a woman is wrong.  His platform has no ground to stand on.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 1, 2020)

What if you fuck and _then_ eat the animal?


----------



## Tim Buckley (Feb 1, 2020)

What I fuck are cooked beef, pork and chicken parts before I eat them, is that better or worse than fucking the live animal?


----------



## deodorant (Feb 1, 2020)

Ethically we're at a point in our society where there really isn't anything wrong with fucking animals. 

I don't really like people who fuck animals either but at some point we're gonna have to get used to animal fuckers getting the same treatment as trannies, where we start celebrating people who fuck their dog because they got 'mistreated' by society in the past.

Are you ready for that bright future? With dog-fucking advocates on Colbert? Maybe they'll get their own dedicated shows on streaming services about what it's like to live your life and also fuck horses. It'll be positive, college and highschool students will start fucking animals to fit in and belong in a community bigger than themselves. 

I just wanted to kiss guys, and now people chop their dicks off and kill babies. To every single homophobe who warned me about the slipperly slope, I'm sorry.

The future is so bright, it's hurting my eyes.


----------



## Violence Jack (Feb 1, 2020)

Finally an argument for someone who wants to fuck _and _eat animals. They already go through Literal rape, guys. These tiny cute and fuckable walking fleshlights friends can't consent to the internment and factory line of rape they have to look forward to in their short sad lives, but when a private citizen wants a little bit of the slap and here fido, suddenly they are a villain of some measure?!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 1, 2020)

Remove Goat said:


> Jokes on you, I'm a Republicuck


So What?


----------



## Violence Jack (Feb 1, 2020)

do you guys really think the homoglobalists will go the childfuck route first? They're already priming with the desmond kid that's clearly on drugs. But things have been quiet in camp dogfuck publicity wise. But meanwhile white girls fuck dogs as subconsciously they want control over the thing they get sex from, but naturally have no access to violence. Or rather the strength to enforce their will with violence. Which is why they relent to soft control (mind games, gaslighting) rather than hard control. But with an animal sex-prisoner they can indulge in the fantasy of hard control by deciding when they want sex, attention, whatever it's not about the effect, but about how she could if she wanted to. It's a twisted sense of the womanly desire for security. Control in her life means safety/contentment, it grounds her, and gives the illusion that without a man she is competent under her own power as well as resourceful. You remember that one bitch who spat on her dog? That's her exercising this concept in order to satisfy her lack of control in other areas of her life most likely.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Feb 1, 2020)

@Y2K Baby is a closeted libtard tbh


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Feb 1, 2020)

YMS is a dog fucking disappointment.

There's no argument needed. Anyone who fucks dogs and/or thinks it is okay to fuck dogs should be shot. 

Jesus is watching while you jerk off to furry porn.


----------



## Porn Theater Usher (Feb 1, 2020)

YMS believes that animals can consent to sexual relationships with people without realizing its impossible for animals to give informed consent because they lack the cognitive abilities to do so.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 2, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> YMS is a dog fucking disappointment.
> 
> There's no argument needed. Anyone who fucks dogs and/or thinks it is okay to fuck dogs should be shot.
> 
> Jesus is watching while you jerk off to furry porn.


Not an argument.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Feb 2, 2020)

OP is objectively right.



Porn Theater Usher said:


> YMS believes that animals can consent to sexual relationships with people without realizing its impossible for animals to give informed consent because they lack the cognitive abilities to do so.


Things that cannot give informed consent are things not people and we can do whatever we want with them. The only reason we don't eat the retarded is they taste bad.


----------



## Salt_Merchant (Feb 3, 2020)

sigh if only those diseases one gets from fucking animals werent horribly contagious

then we could just let natural selection sort them all out


----------



## Porn Theater Usher (Feb 3, 2020)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> OP is objectively right.
> 
> 
> Things that cannot give informed consent are things not people and we can do whatever we want with them. The only reason we don't eat the exceptional is they taste bad.


That's fine, but thats not YMS's argument. He states that animals are able to give consent to sexual relationships.
This is about YMS and his beliefs; not our own.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 3, 2020)

Porn Theater Usher said:


> That's fine, but thats not YMS's argument. He states that animals are able to give consent to sexual relationships.
> This is about YMS and his beliefs; not our own.


He doesn't say that in the video.


----------



## Spatula (Feb 3, 2020)

Because AIDS, that's why.


----------



## Porn Theater Usher (Feb 3, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> He doesn't say that in the video.



He explained himself on his Reddit sub when this video was posted there a few years ago.



			
				 Adam/YMS said:
			
		

> Then by your logic all sex in the animal kingdom is non-consensual. Dogs having sex with other dogs is abuse apparently. Yeah, animals can't give legal consent to sex. They also can't give legal consent to literally anything. They can't give legal consent to domestication. They can't give legal consent to surgeries. The question is not whether or not an animal can sign a piece of paper. The question is whether or not a human being should go to jail for having sex with an animal when there is no evidence to suggest that the animal was ever even discomforted from the experience. I wholeheartedly believe that it is possible to sexually abuse an animal. I also believe that it is possible to have non-abusive sex with an animal. I'm not the one dealing in absolutes here. All I'm saying is that these things should be decided on a case-by-case basis without issuing blanket laws. We shouldn't be jailing people for abusing an animal when we can't even tell if the animal was abused.



He basically believes in positive consent over legal or informed consent. It's a valid point of view to have on the subject; just not one I necessarily agree with.


----------



## Spatula (Feb 3, 2020)

Porn Theater Usher said:


> He basically believes in positive consent over legal or informed consent. It's a valid point of view to have on the subject


No it isn't. He expects an animal to express it's choices in a human manner. 
A bitch may be in heat, but she decides which dog gets to mate with her, she is hostile to other dogs. 
Animals express themselves in animalistic ways. An animal can be hostile to surgery because it doesn't understand the concept. 
An animal screams and struggles in slaughterhouses because it knows what's coming and it has a will to live.

A child doesn't understand sex it can't give consent to something it doesn't understand, so if you have sex with a child, is it wrong? Yes of course it is.


----------



## Porn Theater Usher (Feb 3, 2020)

Spatula said:


> No it isn't. He expects an animal to express it's choices in a human manner.
> A bitch may be in heat, but she decides which dog gets to mate with her, she is hostile to other dogs.
> Animals express themselves in animalistic ways. An animal can be hostile to surgery because it doesn't understand the concept.
> An animal screams and struggles in slaughterhouses because it knows what's coming and it has a will to live.
> ...


I meant valid from the philosophical viewpoint where if you accept the premises, then you must accept the conclusion. 

This doesn't mean the argument is sound in its reasoning. For his argument to be sound if and only if it is valid and contains only true premises, and I believe we are in agreement that it does not contain only true premises.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Feb 3, 2020)

*smugly chuckles*

It depends on the animal.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Feb 3, 2020)

Porn Theater Usher said:


> He explained himself on his Reddit sub when this video was posted there a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> He basically believes in positive consent over legal or informed consent. It's a valid point of view to have on the subject; just not one I necessarily agree with.


Ironically the dominant mating strategy among a lot of animals is rape.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 3, 2020)

Porn Theater Usher said:


> He explained himself on his Reddit sub when this video was posted there a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> He basically believes in positive consent over legal or informed consent. It's a valid point of view to have on the subject; just not one I necessarily agree with.


Not the point.


----------



## Spatula (Feb 4, 2020)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Ironically the dominant mating strategy among a lot of animals is rape.


This is wrong because the dominant mating strategy is courtship.


----------



## Pissmaster (Feb 4, 2020)

There's a much higher chance that the animal will endure a greater amount of total stress and pain from a human copulating with it than if it's humanely and properly culled.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Feb 6, 2020)

Spatula said:


> This is wrong because the dominant mating strategy is courtship.


Depends on the animal.


----------



## Spatula (Feb 6, 2020)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Depends on the animal.


The dominant mating strategy in the Animal kingdom is courtship. 
Rape is a deviancy. 
And just because a cats dick has spikes and it hurts the female cat it doesn't mean it's rape.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Feb 6, 2020)

Spatula said:


> And just because a cats dick has spikes and it hurts the female cat it doesn't mean it's rape.


I'm gonna paraphrase this next time I'm in court.


----------



## hairazor (Feb 15, 2021)

I fucking hate this dog fucker.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 15, 2021)

Violence Jack said:


> do you guys really think the homoglobalists will go the childfuck route


It is too useful as a blackmail tool, as a way to vet the lack of morals and as a perk for people that stay in formation. So no.


----------

